# What to wear with these heels...



## Machinegun_Cali (Jun 8, 2010)

Im thinking a black pencil skirt or a pair of skinny dark dark denim jeans. I just dont know what type of top to wear with the skirt or jeans. 

Maybe a simple black dress. Is there an idea Im over looking here ? Throw some ideas at me ladies. Pretty please


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

dark jeans, red top, leopard accessories. maybe a leopard print bag, or leopard print earrings or something.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 8, 2010)

white top, dark denim, black glossy/patent accessories.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 8, 2010)

Dark denim skinny jeans, plain black top (beater or tee), bangle bracelets in red, black and leopard print (chunkier preferably).


----------



## she (Jun 8, 2010)

i'd do a red or black tube dress if i was going out- those are awesome party shoes.

to tone them down i would do a dark denim mini (GUESS? usually has the best mini's) and a red tank with a chunky leopard bracelet.


----------



## kdolll (Jun 8, 2010)

Def. not any red or cheetah.. I would suggest dark skinny jeans with white top and either red or cheetah acessories.. those are soo cute.. where did you get them?!!?


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks girls !!

They are Jessica Simpson shoes and I got em from Dillards this past Sunday.

I really like the wife beater & patent accessory idea .Im kinda hesitant to wear red with them, Idk if it will match up right and look overdone .


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd wear them with a grey or black minidress.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 8, 2010)

these are HOT!!!! i would def wear dark skinny jeans with a white or beige shirt accesories like the other girls say!


----------

